# Moving to England with school going Children.



## Toodles (21 Jun 2013)

Just wondering if any of the users on here who are considering UK bankrupcy have school going children. It may come about that we need to go to the UK for bankrupcy but I have 2 children age 5 and 9. If I dint have children it would not annoy me so much to move but I am worried as to how they would adjust, even if it is just for the year. 

I was the youngest of six who was brought to England in the 80's due to the hard times then and in fairness it didn't do any of us any harm and we are all back living in Ireland now. Im just finding it hard to think of moving my kids over.

Would i be right in thinking when going to Uk for bankrupcy, I presume the whole family has to go, not just my husband???


----------



## Steve Thatcher (21 Jun 2013)

Toodles said:


> Just wondering if any of the users on here who are considering UK bankrupcy have school going children. It may come about that we need to go to the UK for bankrupcy but I have 2 children age 5 and 9. If I dint have children it would not annoy me so much to move but I am worried as to how they would adjust, even if it is just for the year.
> 
> I was the youngest of six who was brought to England in the 80's due to the hard times then and in fairness it didn't do any of us any harm and we are all back living in Ireland now. Im just finding it hard to think of moving my kids over.
> 
> Would i be right in thinking when going to Uk for bankrupcy, I presume the whole family has to go, not just my husband???



I can put you in touch with a number of families who will be happy to chat to you.

Would that help?

Steve Thatcher
Www.helpwithdebtuk.com


----------



## Nobizere (21 Jun 2013)

Toodles, I'm going to do this. I have 3 kids under 10. I think the stress my wife and I have been under for the last 3 years is a lot more damaging to my kids than any adjustment they might have to make. If we can remove that we can get back to being a proper family again.
Anyway, kids are way more adaptable than adults. I'd be of the opinion that they'll be ok.


----------



## Samwise1 (3 Jul 2013)

Toodles said:


> Just wondering if any of the users on here who are considering UK bankrupcy have school going children. It may come about that we need to go to the UK for bankrupcy but I have 2 children age 5 and 9. If I dint have children it would not annoy me so much to move but I am worried as to how they would adjust, even if it is just for the year.
> 
> I was the youngest of six who was brought to England in the 80's due to the hard times then and in fairness it didn't do any of us any harm and we are all back living in Ireland now. Im just finding it hard to think of moving my kids over.
> 
> Would i be right in thinking when going to Uk for bankrupcy, I presume the whole family has to go, not just my husband???




We are in the same boat, 2 children aged 7 and 10. We are thinking moving to the UK for bankruptcy is our only option. It scares me to death to think I could damage the childrens schooling and take them away from what they know, just because of our debt. I have only just started looking into bankruptcy in the UK, so all new to me.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (3 Jul 2013)

This is not for everyone, but just to put this into context I had four meetings this week in Dublin and three were with families who are emigrating and are taking their kids.
They will all be enrolled in school in September. 
The message is the same, the kids are treating it as an adventure and the parents as a chance to move on.
Everybody has waited four-five years for the respite and a solution. It is not there. It is time to take control and do it for themselves.
It's a huge upheaval, I say this on here all the time, but sometimes life is tough, is it any tougher than what you are already enduring? I doubt it.
Consider the up side. Look at the debt that you will be writing off for a move to the UK

if I can help any further on this just keep posting.

I will ask some clients who have moved to see if they can enrole and post.

Steve Thatcher
www.irishbankruptuk.ie




Samwise1 said:


> We are in the same boat, 2 children aged 7 and 10. We are thinking moving to the UK for bankruptcy is our only option. It scares me to death to think I could damage the childrens schooling and take them away from what they know, just because of our debt. I have only just started looking into bankruptcy in the UK, so all new to me.


----------



## Toodles (15 Jul 2013)

Nobizere said:


> Toodles, I'm going to do this. I have 3 kids under 10. I think the stress my wife and I have been under for the last 3 years is a lot more damaging to my kids than any adjustment they might have to make. If we can remove that we can get back to being a proper family again.
> Anyway, kids are way more adaptable than adults. I'd be of the opinion that they'll be ok.



Have you made any move yet Nobizere??


----------



## homecoming (15 Jul 2013)

We move constantly, for work really and our son has been in the uk school system for a number of years, 6 years in the Irish system, now he is at an International School before we come home next year and the syllabus is pretty much the same wherever we go. We have always told him in a gentle way it's an adventure. There are many Irish societies around the UK, some very established, some dying out, more maybe about to begin but they are there and often a good link and opportunity to meet 'your own', Getting the kids into school hasn't been difficult for us. If you want to get the children into a Catholic school, I just went to the local priest and began from there. It's always ok and even expected to 'pop into a school to find out for yourself how you feel about your kids going there. They will give you a tour or an appointment to look around for yourself. We have alot of experience of the UK system so if I can be of any help please let me know. Our son has a very good grounded wider view of the world and it hasn't done him any harm up to now.


----------



## Nobizere (16 Jul 2013)

Toodles said:


> Have you made any move yet Nobizere??



Not yet. We're in the process and should be there by September.


----------



## extopia (16 Jul 2013)

Hhh


----------

